# Home made snake hides



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am trying to make my own hides for yearling Royals, and am looking on the market for something a little bit modern.

I dont like the smaller versions of the Exo Terra hides, and was toying with using normal kitchen plastic tupperware boxes with a hole cut in the lid.

Then I thought, I could get an army green, or khaki brown box........eventually I have decided to try and locate a camouflage print small plastic container....

My problem is, I cant seem to find any....yet im sure somewhere must sell them...

Has anybody got an clues as to where I could try? Or do you a ll think im barking mad:lol2:


----------



## Shiori (Nov 20, 2007)

Few choices, rather than try to find a camo box get a plain coloured one and get some of the sticky backed vinyl to cover it. 

Or... do as we did, cover the boxes in tile grout, texture them, paint them and then varnish over the top. 

Or you could just cover a plain colour box in fake leaves.


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tips......will probably go for the sticky Vinyl, as it is easier to work with.....

Next question is where the hell do I find some of this stuff!:lol2:


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

You can get sticky back plastic from wilkos or diy stores B&Q ect,but have not seen any in camo but ther do wood,pebbles,bamboo,this comes in quite large rolls so unless you want to make quite a few may be wastefull.You can get bait boxes from fishing tackle stores in dark green and brown colours in different sizes they may camo as lots of carp fishers like camo stuff,if not you could just paint a pattern on the others.


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeh Ive checked the fishing ranges.....my brother has lots of camouflaged Carp gear, but it is all buckets....too big for my little lot.

I have found a webiste that sells cam sticky back plastic, so am waiting to hear back from them in regards to stock.

On a slight tangent.........my housemate got a Pizza Hut the other night and the little boxes that they put wedges and chicken wings in are fantastic....perfect size, they have two holes where the sauces are placed.....only trouble is they are cardboard, and I intend to keep moss in them!!!!:censor:


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Superbuzz, our chinese takeaway delivers orders in plastic tubs! We give these a good soak & scrub and find they're superb! And free, to boot!! : victory:


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

totally out of the blue today, I was at my parents for a bbq, and was snooping around in their shed when I unearthed an old cool box my brother had covered in camouflaged duct tape:2thumb:.......So i rooted high and low and found the stuff, and its quality....So i erm.......pinched it:whistling2:

Im sure he wont miss it, and my snakes need it more:lol2:

I did try a few takeaway tubs, but the plastic kept splitting when i was trying to cut an entrance....thanks for the tip tho


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Superbuzz, in order to stop that, use a heated knife or slightly warm the plastic tub with a hairdryer before cutting.


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

herpteman said:


> Superbuzz, in order to stop that, use a heated knife or slightly warm the plastic tub with a hairdryer before cutting.


 
yeah great tip, thats how i stop mine from splitting : victory:


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Superbuzz3 said:


> totally out of the blue today, I was at my parents for a bbq, and was snooping around in their shed when I unearthed an old cool box my brother had covered in camouflaged duct tape:2thumb:.......So i rooted high and low and found the stuff, and its quality....So i erm.......pinched it:whistling2:
> 
> Im sure he wont miss it, and my snakes need it more:lol2:


Just be careful with any type of tape or sticky plastic in a viv. It only needs one tiny loose corner for the snake to get stuck to it and end up loosing scales.


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

The best hide i have made is a coco liner from a hanging basket, then cut a door way in it and turn it upside down.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

I know it's not technically 'home made' but take a look at my pics http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/136765-bargains-post-your-bargain-finds.html for some hides that I found today!


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

yuh kno the black recycling tub yuh get at b&q yuh get a pack of 3 they are black one for paper one for cans and one for plastic 

yuh turn em upside down and they make good hides for larger snakes

like this exept black and there is 3 of them 
B&Q Form Stacking Bin Silver Effect/Black Caps, 17181231


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeh, thanks for the tip. I made sure I really rubbed the edges down, but hey you know snakes......they find their way of wrecking things:bash:



Asha said:


> Just be careful with any type of tape or sticky plastic in a viv. It only needs one tiny loose corner for the snake to get stuck to it and end up loosing scales.


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

I will check these out later.......my office computer has blocked the photobucket website.:bash:



herpteman said:


> I know it's not technically 'home made' but take a look at my pics http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/136765-bargains-post-your-bargain-finds.html for some hides that I found today!


----------



## walmartsux (Jun 21, 2012)

Tape should never be used in a snake enclosure it is almost assured that eventually the snake will peel back a small portion of tape. Possibly injuring your pet!


----------

